# Zeiss Otus 85/1.4 coming in 2014 + wide angel to follow



## Eldar (Jan 7, 2014)

Here´s confirmation that the Otus 55/1.4 will be followed by an 85/1.4. Zeiss have confirmed on their Facebook that the 85 will be available in 2014. In the video attached, they also say that a unspecific wide angel/1.4 will follow. It their quality is anything like the 55/1.4, I´ll que up for them.

Carl Zeiss 55mm f/1.4 Distagon, Sony NEX, and 135mm f/2.0 APO-Sonnar


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing. It makes me think if I should finally invest into Canon 85 1.2ii or wait till this Otus 85 1.4 is released. But ~3000 euros makes 85L look cheap


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll be saving up the wide angle, which I presume is coming in 2015. I'm sure they can top the 85L, but I love the thing and have little desire to replace it.

P.S. nice "wide angel" reference LOL!


----------



## KMKPhoto (Jan 16, 2014)

Now if they just had AF there would be no excuse to buy anything else. Besides the price that is...


----------



## m (Jan 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> unspecific wide angel



go go go Zeiss! there's a nikkor 13mm to beat and Sigma (says their lens) is close on your heels, so you better make this one really really cheap.

:-\


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been keeping up to date on this family of lenses when Zeiss initially started talking about them. I just drool whenever I first saw it and even blogged about it. I'm quite certain the wide-angle lens is going to be a 35mm. They already have the crazy 15mm. The best in it's class. So it makes sense if they do the 35mm.

I'm glad they are getting closer to a release date for the 85mm. I'm sure it's going to be nothing short of amazing


----------

